# Spinning-my most even spin yet



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yay, I'm improving!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! Fun, huh? ??


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That sure is a nice even spin. Beautiful color.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

BirchPoint said:


> Nice! Fun, huh? ??


A testament to how well carded fleece is easier to spin.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the flicks of color in the yarn!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful spin. Love those colors.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks to be a happy spin, well done.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It is lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. You did good love the color. You should be proud of your self.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Looks good. Don't you just love spinning?


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job and nice color!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Looking great.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

What are your plans for the yarn?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

howesfam said:


> What are your plans for the yarn?


I think I will use it with some teal colored yarn to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-joker-and-the-thief


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool pattern looks like a wonderful knit.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

That is lovely!! And I am glad you decided to ply it onto itself!! 
Greattttt!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful spinning!


----------

